# Post-Roman Britain discoveries.



## svalbard (Jul 14, 2017)

Tintagel excavations reveal refined tastes of medieval settlers

It looks like Britain post Roman rule was not as isolated or forgotten as was once thought. Localised societies seemed to have flourished for a time.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 14, 2017)

Especially when you're sat on one of the only significant deposits of tin in northern Europe.


----------



## Dave (Jul 14, 2017)

As Brian says, if you have Tin and Copper then people will come to you with all kinds of things to trade in exchange. Oysters weren't rare though; they were food for the poor until pollution reduced their numbers.

Having said that, the main thrust of that article, that people traded much further afield than was once thought, is sound. Mediterranean pottery is often found in Cornish digs.  They have just found a statue of Buddha in a Viking grave in Sweden, and Islamic rings have been found there before so Michael Crichton's _Eaters of the Dead_ is not so far-fetched.


----------

